# expressões idiomáticas: abacaxi/pepino



## elisabete pinto

Buenas tardes a todos
 
Necesito de vuestra ayuda.
 
Hay en portugués (al menos de Brasil) unas expresiones que dicen:
 
“descascar abacaxi” y “resolver pepinos”. Las dos significam solucionar problemas dificiles.
 
?Cómo puedo traducirlas  al español? Las he buscado en el foro pero no las encontré.
 
Muchas Gracias
 
Elisabete


----------



## olivinha

Oi, Elisabete.
Uma sugestão: _apagar un fuego_.
Com uma reserva:vo "fogo" desta expressão não é somente um "problema delicado", mas também urgente.
Esperemos mais sugestões.


----------



## Tomby

Em espanhol, eu diria "_duro de pelar_", "_hueso duro de roer_", etc., quando um assunto tem difícil solução. Suponho que existem muitas mais expressões que dirão outros amigos do fórum. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Tomby

Já fora de contexto esqueci dizer que para mim sempre foi engraçada a palavra "abacaxi", não sei a causa, talvez seja pelo "Fado Xuxu". Eis uma estrofe: 
"Com cocada 
batucada 
para ti 
*abacaxi *
e goiabada 
o fado é bom p'ra xuxu". 
(Letra: Amadeu do Vale).
TT


----------



## coquis14

olivinha said:


> Oi, Elisabete.
> Uma sugestão: _apagar un fuego_.
> Com uma reserva:vo "fogo" desta expressão não é somente um "problema delicado", mas também urgente.
> Esperemos mais sugestões.


 De acordo com sua frase *Oli *mas é "Apagar un incendio" também pode usar neste contexto "salvar las papas".

Saludos


----------



## amistad2008

_Tenho que resolver um pepino. Tinha que descascar um abacaxi._
 
 
Tenía un follón bastante gordo que resolver.
No tenía una faena fácil.
Tenía que resolver un lío.
Tenía que haber un método para resolver este embrollo.
Tenía un embrollo difícil de resolver.
Tengo un problemazo que resolver.
Tengo una patata caliente. 
Estoy aproblemado.
 
Esperemos más opiniones.


----------



## olivinha

coquis14 said:


> De acordo com sua frase *Oli *mas é "Apagar un incendio" também pode usar neste contexto "salvar las papas".
> 
> Saludos


Hola, Coquis.
Puede que sea algo personal (o extraoficial), pero mi marido suele decir que tuvo que "apagar unos cuantos fuegos" en el trabajo (y por cierto, él no es bombero ;-b), aunque a veces también utilice la expresión con "incendio" en vez de "fuego".
_Saludiños_.


----------



## argentinodebsas

La frase que más uso y escucho con ese sentido es "sacar las papas del fuego". Podés ver un poco más sobre su uso acá: 

forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=184116

Saludos


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> Estoy aproblemado.


Não sabia que existisse esta palavra em espanhol. Está certa que se diz na Amércia? 
Cumprimentos!
 TT.


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> Não sabia que existisse esta palavra em espanhol. Está certa que se diz na Amércia?
> Cumprimentos!
> TT.


 
Quando estive no Chile ouvi muito: 
"Estoy un poco aproblemado". 
"No hay que aproblemarse." 

Se bem que já procurei no DRAE e não achei como verbo. Mas devido a sua pergunta procurei no Google e aparece sim, embora o número de resultados seja baixo. Deve ser só lá no Chile que se fala assim.


----------



## Vampiro

Hola.
No sé si la palabra "aproblemado" es gramaticalmente correcta, pero amistad2008 tiene razón: suele usarse bastante en Chile.
Respecto de la consulta, "apagar un incendio" es bastante común por acá también.
Saludiños.
_


----------



## elisabete pinto

amistad2008 said:


> Quando estive no Chile ouvi muito:
> "Estoy un poco aproblemado".
> "No hay que aproblemarse."
> 
> Se bem que já procurei no DRAE e não achei como verbo. Mas devido a sua pergunta procurei no Google e aparece sim, embora o número de resultados seja baixo. Deve ser só lá no Chile que se fala assim.


 

Obrigada a todos,

como recompensa vou servir-vos um suco de abacaxi, hortelã e laranja. Uma delícia!

Elisabete


----------



## argentinodebsas

Lo de "aproblemarse" debe ser solo en Chile, jamás en mi vida escuché esa palabra. Saludos


----------



## Mangato

Desculpem a demora, mas quarta feira, para mi e ferias.
Por aqui temos uma expressaõ muito parecida à que aporta argentinodebsas 

*Sacar las castañas del fuego.* 

Significa resolver o problema difícil e complejo. 
_Tú mucho de lengua, pero la que tiene que sacar las castañas del fuego es tu mujer._
Não sempre tem o sentido de urgencia que supõe _apagar un incendio._

Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Agora lembro-me de uma expressão para este contexto: "_*ser algo peliagudo*_".
Vejam #2 no DRAE.
Cumprimentos!


----------

